# 2 German Owls in CT



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

We are located in Enfield, CT which is good for adopting out to someone in either Connecticut OR Massachusetts. We've been looking to rehome these guys since July, we are getting a bit desperate because it's simply too much for us to keep them anymore.

According to the breeder, these two hatched in early 2007. They are banded. These are great birds, they just aren't easily trainable. They are the first pigeons we've had and we intended to keep them as pets. We call them Jasper and Juniper. We read about how docile pigeons are, but despite all our attempts, these two never became docile. After trying for a time, we ended up quitting because handling them causes them much more anxiety than benefit. We don't want them to be unhappy and we don't have the proper knowledge or habitat to allow them to breed. I want them to go to either an experienced breeder or someone who knows better how to keep pigeons as pets (and tame them). These two are quite anxious around people. They've been living on our enclosed back porch for some time, but this obviously isn't ideal. We don't see pets as disposable or anything of the sort, we just want them to be the happiest they can be and we recognise that we seem to be unable to provide the happy home which we hoped we could. It hasn't been an easy decision, so I ask you keep any disparaging remarks you may have to yourself. A rehoming fee is negotiable if we are able to see that you have healthy, happy birds and a proper habitat. Please email enquiries/your details to [email protected] or respond here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Have you tried asking the breeder if they might want them back, or if they know someone who may want them? Or you could make up a for adoption poster with their photos on it and send it to shelters, rescues, pet shops, and vet hospitals in your area. Perhaps there's a pigeon club nearby who could ask their members. You could try to get them listed on Petfinder.com, perhaps a local rescue would do a courtesy listing for you.

Good luck, I hope you find a home for them soon


----------



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you, I will try more places too. The breeder, unfortunately, lives in Illinois.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

anakat said:


> We are located in Enfield, CT which is good for adopting out to someone in either Connecticut OR Massachusetts. We've been looking to rehome these guys since July, we are getting a bit desperate because it's simply too much for us to keep them anymore.
> 
> According to the breeder, these two hatched in early 2007. They are banded. These are great birds, they just aren't easily trainable. They are the first pigeons we've had and we intended to keep them as pets. We call them Jasper and Juniper. We read about how docile pigeons are, but despite all our attempts, these two never became docile. After trying for a time, we ended up quitting because handling them causes them much more anxiety than benefit. We don't want them to be unhappy and we don't have the proper knowledge or habitat to allow them to breed. I want them to go to either an experienced breeder or someone who knows better how to keep pigeons as pets (and tame them). These two are quite anxious around people. They've been living on our enclosed back porch for some time, but this obviously isn't ideal. We don't see pets as disposable or anything of the sort, we just want them to be the happiest they can be and we recognise that we seem to be unable to provide the happy home which we hoped we could. It hasn't been an easy decision, so I ask you keep any disparaging remarks you may have to yourself. A rehoming fee is negotiable if we are able to see that you have healthy, happy birds and a proper habitat. Please email enquiries/your details to [email protected] or respond here.


yea pigeons are not like parrot type birds, they are'nt real cuddly, even when hand raised they mature and just want to be a pigeon, unless they think of you as it's mate....but with two that would be hard to tame as they have each other....I do not think you will have any probs finding the right spot for these as this breed is a popular one..It would be great if they could go to a 
a 4-h young person starting out in pigeons so they could show them..you may want to locate a 4-her near you also...good luck with finding the right spot...it's great to see how dedicated you are to them...


----------



## behnammavi82 (Dec 8, 2008)

are u still have them for sale? email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

hello i have german owls and would like to addopt them so email me at [email protected]


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

hi just ship these birds to me i will give them the best house ever email me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

just so you know gogo45 people would at least expect you to pay for the box & shipping of birds , its just a lil rude to just assume they will ship them your way at their expense without the offering of paying for that much


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

I also picked up a couple German Owls at a local livestock auction, I am also in CT, so send me an email if you are still having difficulting placing them.


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

We Had Brunner Pouters And Pigmy Pouters That We Showed And Hand Fed We Let Them Out And Sit On Our Shoulders And Hands At The Shows They Were The Hit With People That Knew Nothing About Pigeons I Would Recomend The Pouter Breeds As A Breed To Train For They Love The Attenion They Some Times Will Not Mate Up To Another Pigeon Because They Want To Prefourm For There Owners


----------

